# New Charlie Noble recipe released: Commodore Pearry



## Rude Rudi (27/4/17)

Another discontinued Charlie Noble recipe released, looks like a winner!

https://charlienoble.com/blogs/charlie-noble/the-not-so-discontinued-series-commodore-pearry






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------

